# A platform to post, search, and vote on Youtube cubing videos



## bgrgndz (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm a web developer/programmer. I've been looking for projects to do last few weeks, I built a website about "You know you have been cubing for too long when..." (https://cubing2long.thenetvia.com). This was pretty easy and it didn't consume much time. Now I found another idea which will be way complex and will take more time.

I was browsing some videos on youtube and realized how hard it was to search cube videos. I basically had to search for walkthrough solves and look for good ones and it consumed a lot of time. What I thought was "I can build a platform for only cube videos, there will be youcuber accounts and people would rate, comment videos as well as youcubers." I started going deep and I got pretty good ideas, so this can be better and better and there is no limit really.

So my question is: would you want/use such thing? If yes would you use it daily? What other features do you want? You can go as in depth as you like. I will buy a domain, host and it will cost me $ so I wouldn't want investing time and money on something that people won't use daily.

Also, If there are youcubers in this forum, I would really want their opinions.
If this is not the place to post, sorry.


----------



## tlfypbyq (Jun 28, 2016)

I would use defiantly use it. It would make it a lot easier to find cubing videos.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry12 (Jun 28, 2016)

Great idea! I would use it if big cubers posted on it.


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 28, 2016)

Here are my thoughts as a YouCuber:

There are two main reasons I feel like a lot of YouCubers wouldn't use this unless there were changes made to the idea:
1) Ad revenue - While ad revenue is not the main reason I make YouTube videos, it is definitely a major perk that I feel many people (including myself) would not want to give up if they're going to be making the same videos and doing the same amount of work anyway.
2) Non-cuber views/wide reach - Believe it or not, there are many non-cubers who watch cubing videos. I highly doubt they would find a site like this marketed towards cubers. For videos like tutorials and even reviews, a new or non-cuber would search YouTube before anywhere else.

Although, I do like your idea of having a website dedicated to cubing videos. I think it would be good to make the following changes though:
1) Make it more of a database instead of another YouTube. Liking, commenting, and subscribing already works really well on YouTube and I don't see a need to change it. Also, as a video creator, it would be very difficult to manage comments and other stuff on two different websites. Most comments on my YouTube videos are already relevant and are from cubers anyway.
2) Instead of having people upload videos directly to your site, maybe get certain channels to partner with you and program the site to add any of their YouTube videos automatically to your database. From there, you can add a search function like YouTube's, and have the videos pop up in the YouTube player on your site (I feel this is crucial so the YouTube viewcounts are still accurate).

I also think an important question to ask the community is whether or not others have had similar problems about finding cubing videos. I feel like I haven't personally had any problems with that in the past, so I can't really relate. Keep in mind, this website would need a lot of publicity in the cubing community, because if people don't know about it, it will be just as hard for them to find videos.


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 29, 2016)

bgrgndz said:


> I want to clarify that it will NOT be another youtube, it will be embedded list of youtube videos. Therefore there will still be ad revenue.
> 
> For the second one, I will try to find a solution to this but the solution that I'm thinking right now is getting partner youtubers to make a video about the website on youtube.
> 
> I would like to hear your thoughts again since your comment was based on this website being a video upload service.



Oh, in that case it sounds quite a bit better. If there's a good search function (and maybe a way to sort the videos into categories, like reviews, unboxings, walkthroughs, etc.) that seems like it could be useful. I still feel that it's important to make sure that the problem does in fact exist for many people (maybe make another poll). If it does, then I think you should totally go for it.


----------

